# finger safe control tansformer (canada)



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

oliquir said:


> Do you know when it is required to use finger safe control transformer, i always use them but ive seen that my competitors doens't use them and save money. Is it required by NEC or CEC? maybe it is only required when the panel does not have a disconect switch?
> Thanx


I have never heard that term (finger safe transformer). Please enlighten me?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

they are similar to this one
http://www.automation.com/content/hammond-control-power-transformers-for-industrial-applications

they are basic transformer but with isolated terminals screw so you cant be hit by 600V by accident while troubleshooting on live circuits


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

oliquir said:


> they are similar to this one
> http://www.automation.com/content/hammond-control-power-transformers-for-industrial-applications
> 
> they are basic transformer but with isolated terminals screw so you cant be hit by 600V by accident while troubleshooting on live circuits


 Thanks for the explanation. Makes sense. It's just that I had not heard that reference before.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

I have never found anything in the CEC about finger safe devices. If you are using a finger safe transformer, are you also using finger safe fuseholders, terminal blocks and contactors? The use of finger safe devices comes from IEC standards where devices have a Ingress Protection (IP) rating. If there is a requirement, then the only Canadian publication that I assume might contain requirements is in "CSA C22.2 No 14-10 Industrial control Equipment".


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

yes i use all finger safe parts if possible, some of my client are often stupid, they open the cover of panel under power (open disconnect then reclose it) and i dont want them to sue me because of electrocution. i was pretty sure it was listed somewhere in CEC or NEC. Anyway ill continue to use them it makes a better job.


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

Label your panels to CSA Z462 (NFPA 70E) If they ignor the warnings, they are responsible.
Add the following Label: "Machines have no brains, so use yours"


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

I do see the merit of finger safe, but I also like to be able to see everything clearly. Some meter probes can be a pain to use with the fingersafe, and the terminals seem like they get damaged a little easier. Guys doing maintenance tend to jam their screwdrives in and twist. You have to rely on feel alone rather thana combination of senses.


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

*Finger safe trannys*

You have to use them in Europe- not an option.

I always used to used a Legrand model, as they had some nice looking cases, which always added a professional touch to the build.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

No North American requirements exist for "finger safe" devices of any sort, in fact there is no official definition of the term. It's strictly an IEC issue. 

No problem using them, just not required.

For the most part, IEC manufacturers like Siemens, ABB, Telemecanique etc. sell the finger safe versions of CPTs in IEC countries, but in N. America they sell products made here. It's expensive to ship heavy little blocks of iron and copper all over the world that sell for next to nothing. But more recently some of the NA manufacturers who only make transformers have begun offering finger safe versions themselves to they can export, which makes them available here too.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

oliquir said:


> Do you know when it is required to use finger safe control transformer, i always use them but ive seen that my competitors doens't use them and save money. Is it required by NEC or CEC? maybe it is only required when the panel does not have a disconect switch?
> Thanx


A couple of years ago I retrofitted a whole bunch of control panels in a plant (as required by ESA). The inspector wanted all of the open type fuse holders changed to finger safe units, but he made no mention of the open control transformer terminals. Usually when we order control transformers we also order a bag of snap on covers, cheaper than ordering a transformer with built in finger safe terminal blocks. I would be interested to know if there is a CSA standard covering this...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You could use the 96va control transformer with wires for the taps, then run all the taps to a finger-safe term-strip.

Checkout the VERIS website.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> A couple of years ago I retrofitted a whole bunch of control panels in a plant (as required by ESA). The inspector wanted all of the open type fuse holders changed to finger safe units, but he made no mention of the open control transformer terminals. Usually when we order control transformers we also order a bag of snap on covers, cheaper than ordering a transformer with built in finger safe terminal blocks. I would be interested to know if there is a CSA standard covering this...


Do you remember the name of the company that you were doing this at? The reason that I ask is a company that I used to work for installed a machine in the Toronto area and they got hammered by the inspector. I remember one of the things that had to be changed out was fuse holders. The company name was MM&T, but I think it is called Cenveo now. I think this was back in late 2005-very early 2006. I might be wrong on the years, though.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> You could use the 96va control transformer with wires for the taps, then run all the taps to a finger-safe term-strip.
> 
> Checkout the VERIS website.


yes already done that when possible it saves a lot of money:thumbup:


----------

